# Plants growing in flower stage ?



## Honest al (Aug 8, 2019)

plants have been out doors for 4 months and started to grow again while flowering . The 2 plants are over 6 feet tall and you can't get your hand around the tops . This happened after I sprayed it with to much home made bug spray . The plants eaves received a lot of damage but started growling again . Can I salvage the plant or get ANYTHING out of it . The flowers are big and real sticky but not mature . Will try to post a picture if needed . The plants are in a ground garden in Vancouver , started indoors with 24 hour light and moved outdoors in MAY . Any help out there ? 2nd year growing outdoors . Also have 2 potted plants on a deck and they are doing awesome .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 9, 2019)

Could we get some pics?  If these had been under 24 hour light and you put them out in May (what part of May?), they probably started flowering right away as you are so far north.  Then as the days got longer and longer, they slowly reverted back to vegetative growth (do you have any kind of funky single unserrated leaves growing anywhere?).  And they keep growing.  Then after the solstice and the days start getting shorter, the plant will again revert from vegging and start flowering again.  In the northern parts of the northern hemisphere, your plants will generally not start flowering until the end of July or the beginning of August.  I have some that have still not shown sex.  So, it is interesting that your plants have big flowers even though you are really far north


----------



## Honest al (Aug 9, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Could we get some pics?  If these had been under 24 hour light and you put them out in May (what part of May?), they probably started flowering right away as you are so far north.  Then as the days got longer and longer, they slowly reverted back to vegetative growth (do you have any kind of funky single unserrated leaves growing anywhere?).  And they keep growing.  Then after the solstice and the days start getting shorter, the plant will again revert from vegging and start flowering again.  In the northern parts of the northern hemisphere, your plants will generally not start flowering until the end of July or the beginning of August.  I have some that have still not shown sex.  So, it is interesting that your plants have big flowers even though you are really far north


----------



## Honest al (Aug 9, 2019)

Hope this helps . Is there anything I could do to get something out of the plant ?


----------



## Honest al (Aug 10, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Could we get some pics?  If these had been under 24 hour light and you put them out in May (what part of May?), they probably started flowering right away as you are so far north.  Then as the days got longer and longer, they slowly reverted back to vegetative growth (do you have any kind of funky single unserrated leaves growing anywhere?).  And they keep growing.  Then after the solstice and the days start getting shorter, the plant will again revert from vegging and start flowering again.  In the northern parts of the northern hemisphere, your plants will generally not start flowering until the end of July or the beginning of August.  I have some that have still not shown sex.  So, it is interesting that your plants have big flowers even though you are really far north


----------



## Honest al (Aug 10, 2019)

Any updates would be helpful .


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 10, 2019)

hello honest al---i'm in the same predicament with one of my plants---very strange to me the plant did begin to flower when i put it od and didn't start to reveg until after the solstice---thought it may have been from a bit of a boost of nitrogen i fed it looking for a bit of  additional growth and i may have over done it---(be careful what you wish for moment)---after that---i figured it was going to grow thru the reveg and continue to flower---that didn't happen as soon as i had hoped---it is now still both revegging and flowering---just the past few weeks i have been hitting it pretty hard top dressing anything i can get my hands on with high P and high K---fingers crossed the wispy flowers will tighten up and all will be good in another couple months


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2019)

Ah, yes, these revegged.  The funky single un-serrated leaves tell us that.  The scenario I described above is what has happened.  When they went from 24 hour light to probably around 13 hours of light, they started to flower.  But as the days were getting longer, the plant stopped flowering and started to grow again. Then in reaction to the days getting shorter again after the solstice, the plant starts to flower again.  Each one of these changes in hormones takes a month or so. 

What you do now is just keep on tending them and wait.  Plants planted outdoors in your latitude will probably not be done until the first or middle of October.  There is nothing you can do to speed this up.  So, be patient.  There is no reason that you shouldn't have a good harvest come October.  What you should see from here on in is little to no vegetative growth and the growth of the flowers/bud.  Feed them flowering nutrients.  The homemade bug spray had nothing at all to do with the growth pattern of your plants.  It is the plants normal reaction to the amount of sun they are getting.  Most likely the plants in the pots near the house actually do not get as much light as the others.

I am at the 45th parallel and I never put my plants out earlier than the beginning of June just because of this.  And I knock the light down from 24/7 to 18/6 several weeks before I put them out.  I want to make sure that you understand that this not an anomaly, but normal and will happen every single year if you put your plants out early from 24/7 indoor light.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 10, 2019)

Hey Orange, revegging plants can act really strange.  These hormone changes usually take a month or more.  And like I told Al, we have a long way to go.  LOL--Some of my plants have not even shown sex yet.  If you wispy flowers, your plants are ahead of mine.  Patience...and no more high N.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 10, 2019)

Honest al said:


> Any updates would be helpful .





The Hemp Goddess said:


> Hey Orange, revegging plants can act really strange.  These hormone changes usually take a month or more.  And like I told Al, we have a long way to go.  LOL--Some of my plants have not even shown sex yet.  If you wispy flowers, your plants are ahead of mine.  Patience...and no more high N.



haha thg----NO MORE N---it was kinda like going to the grocery store when your really hungry when i pulled that---lesson learned---when you have plants at different growth stages---feed them accordingly---looking forward to seeing a turnaround soon as that was weeks ago---i also have a few unsexed plants---cullled some males recently---this 1 particular re vegging plant is feminized---sitting tight looking forward to her filling out---good to see ya!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2019)

That is a nice concise way to put it--feed them according to their growth stage.  I am sure that you will see a turnaround soon.  It is not just the high N, we still have longer days than nights and the transition to flowering just takes a while.  

Always good to see you, too!


----------

